# Shelby Flying Cloud project



## cds2323 (Oct 13, 2015)

Here's what I believe to be an early post war bike. Although it originally had a front loader headlight on it. Maybe prewar?

Still working on chainguard and crank. Wheels are modern with heavy duty spokes. The bars/stem and seat are not original to the bike. 

Anyone seen a truss rod set up like this on a Shelby? Most seem to mount on the front but these were on it. They appear to be Shelby built and aren't bent or twisted.


----------



## rodeo1988 (Oct 13, 2015)

Different: truss rod,light tank


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 13, 2015)

rodeo1988 said:


> View attachment 242943 Different: truss rod,light tank




That's the style I'm used to seeing on my style frame. But these were with this frame when I got it. Can't mount them in front unless I bend and twist them.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 13, 2015)

I could sell you the the cranks, sprocket, BB, pedals off this bike.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-Bicycle-OG!&highlight=shelby+flying+cloud+og

I still have everything but the wheels seat and fenders.


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 13, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> I could sell you the the cranks, sprocket, BB, pedals off this bike.
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-Bicycle-OG!&highlight=shelby+flying+cloud+og
> 
> I still have everything but the wheels seat and fenders.





Thanks bikewhorder but I already have the parts, this is just as far as I got putting it back together on Sunday.


----------



## slick (Oct 17, 2015)

Great looking shelby. As far as the stem goes, i have 2 other Shelbys like yours, same stem, but your truss rod plate is wrong. Should be closer together at the top like mine.......


----------



## cds2323 (May 18, 2016)

Back to working on the Shelby Flying Cloud. Bent the truss rods back to fit a Shelby upper truss bracket. I suspect the previous owner had bent them to fit the other bracket. He was one of those collectors who changed things willy nilly, probably used whatever bracket he had. I couldn't find any evidence of Shelby using that bracket.
Chain is soaking and have to rebuild the hubs yet tonight. Hope to sell it this weekend.


----------

